

Endless Pageless Ajax Pagination: No More Next Page Links - chaostheory
http://unspace.ca/discover/pageless/

======
ntoshev
Interesting, but has to be put in an iframe to enable the user to see the end
of the page navigation etc.

Also, for big datasets, it should unload the first items as you scroll. Also
the scroller is deceptive - if it's in an iframe, perhaps it can be overriden
to show where you really are in the virtual dataset. Enable dragging it for
quick positioning too.

Not that simple, it turns out.

~~~
rrival
You can just update a div in an ajaxy way, you don't need an iframe.

There are definitely some things I don't like about this approach, though,
namely SEO/SEM considerations - content on the fly invites poor indexing of
content (i.e., no content) if you're using an onload to pull the first n
items, spiders won't see what you have to say.

------
drm237
Images search on live.com does this. It's definitely great for image search
since it's very easy to glance at an image and know if it's what you're
looking for. I like it better than pagination for text search results but I
think the issue is that it reduces ad revenue.

------
DanielBMarkham
DZone (www.dzone.com) has that endless pagination thing. If you scroll the
articles down, they just keep loading up.

I've got to admit I'm conflicted about this issue. On one hand, what the heck
is the point in making the users flip through a dozen pages? Simply to get
more hits and ad revenue? On the other hand, the google-can't-index-you issue
sucks. And users are used to using the back button and paginators at the
bottom of the screens. I guess right now I think that pageless navigation is a
"better" way, but I'm not sure the users or market has caught up with it yet.

------
edw519
Cool. How about wraparound? That is, after you look at the first 20 results,
you'd like to see the LAST 20 results.

